# Speck Rig



## Down Time (Nov 16, 2005)

Need advise, I am getting plenty of small rock on speck rig but no size. What should I use to bring in bigger ones? If the small ones are there I figure the big ones have to be also.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

try topwater sometimes that will draw a bigger fish, or put some bait on the bottom


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

there are a few big ones around but a whole lot of them small ones,,,, water still just a lil warm for the big ones just give it some time and after this cold front and noreaster we are planning on haveing the middle of next week should bring the bigger ones in,,, just relax enjoy the dinks for fun and the big ones will be here before ya know it.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Ever thought about putting some weight on it;cause somtimes the bigger fish are deeper in the water colom.Would it work to put a Trolling Sinker on a Speck Rig.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

BigJeff823 said:


> Ever thought about putting some weight on it;cause somtimes the bigger fish are deeper in the water colom.Would it work to put a Trolling Sinker on a Speck Rig.


Sometimes!!!


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Try this:*

Mirrolures, the TT model for the surf...or top dogs. They work well for me.

FW


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> I am getting plenty of small rock on speck rig but no size. What should I use to bring in bigger ones?


First,I've got a couple questions.You say you're using a "speck rig".By that,do you mean the double bucktail version ? Or are you just throwing a grub/FinS,Tsunami,Assassin type jig head rig ?And,do you really want to catch specks or big stripers,or both ?

(1)If you're throwing the double bucktail speck rig,and it is a storebought rig,change to your own handtied version,with a larger bucktail on the bottom and top,

(2)or put a larger bucktail(at least 1-2 ounce) on the bottom and tie a FinS,Tsunami,etc. off the top hook,about 36" above the bucktail,or

(3)if you're throwing the Grub,FinS,etc. version,just switch to the 5" version with at least a 5/8-3/4 oz jig head,or

(4)or simply throw a 1-2 oz bucktail.

Numbers one and two have the best chance of catching both specks and larger stripers.

As one other poster put it,the larger stripers tend to hang out underneath the schoolies,letting them do all the work and gulping up the scraps without expending as much energy.


----------



## Down Time (Nov 16, 2005)

*This weekend*

This weekend I caught better fish. I went with a 1oz bucktail and pearl shad. Less fish caught but bigger fish.


----------



## Blues Chaser (Aug 8, 2005)

Sounds like your bait is too small. Most fish will eat the largest available bait they can handle. A speck rig is too small to be of interest to a larger fish and also too small to handle a larger one. I like storm lures 4 or 5 inches.


----------

